# Very interesting 1911 video of NYC.



## dakotamoon (Dec 14, 2020)

This video has some very interesting views of NYC in 1911    
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ1OgQL9_Cw_


At the 1:55 mark - there is a trolley car coming towards the camera, with no horses - does this one trolley car have some energy source we are not aware of?

This is very similar to the San Francisco video - from around 1900 (can't remember exact date) - which showed some trolley cars being powered by free energy.

Notice although the trolley car is being propelled by ??  the film has the trolley car edited out of the video before we can see what is behind the trolley car, but horses can't push - they can only pull.


----------



## dakotamoon (Dec 15, 2020)

I've done a fair bit of research into trolley systems in N. America, NYC is not mentioned in any electrified systems, and those that were electrified had overhead wires like San Francisco and New Orleans. Batteries had been invented - but in transit use - they were pretty much useless - early trolley cars that used batteries were very small (the first inventor gave up on batteries, as they would only cary 4 people maximum) , and had a limited range. There are clearly only 2 rails, for electricity there would have to be a 3rd line, and that would electrocute the horses and people walking the streets.   Just asking questions.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020

Here is the San Francisco video - 1906  - showing the same track system - with "apparently" wireless power transmission.   San Francisco 1906

The horses and people would not be able to be anywhere near the "3rd rail", in fact Connecticut passed an anti 3rd rail law -  Railroad Gazette


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 15, 2020)

The trolley is a cable car powered trolley. Basically a very long wire rope going round pulleys which are powered by electric motors just in the ground not overhead likes those in use today.
To get going the car clamps onto the cable. When it lets go it comes to a stop by means of a braking system would on by hand in the car itself. The cable is in constant motion.


----------



## dakotamoon (Dec 16, 2020)

The official story is that NYC used a technology called  "Conduit current collection",  Manhattan had an overhead wires ban .. so the story goes. The descriptions of the technology leave a lot to be desired!

So although this "explains" away the NYC wireless trooleycars, but leaves the San Francisco wireless trolleys - as an enigma - WIKI the source of all knowledge claims the "conduit current condition" method was NOT used in California!  I now know way more about trolleycars than I ever dreamed.


----------

